# computer wont start w/ loader C>



## Jakal (May 25, 2004)

I have a problem with my old mans computer. He says it wont boot up or anything and that he gets a screen that says -type in windows loader  C> I've googled this with no real answers. I've already had him try to use the startup disk and format, still won't do nothing, and had him check the ide cables. Any ideas?!?


----------



## weed (May 26, 2004)

firstly what are the pc spec O/s version would be helpful 
is ther any personal information on the harddrive ?? try using another IDE cable from another pc, or try place the Hdd as a secondary hdd on another computer and try formatin the hdd from there..


----------



## Jakal (May 28, 2004)

The drive has windows millenium edition on it, on a intel pentium 3 450 or 500 mhtz i believe. I dont recall what kind of motherboard it was :\ He said he took the hard drive out and put it in another computer, but it didn't work. I'm stumped


----------



## Praetor (Jul 12, 2004)

Any luck installing another OS on top? (with or without formatting)


----------

